# Timberwolves aka Minnesota "Cream Team"



## bobby_dole

First time here, saw these shirts. Thought they were kinda funny.


----------



## Basel

Would be a lot more interesting if it was the NBA selling these (something they'd never do).


----------



## Bubbles

I might have to buy one. :laugh:


----------



## Porn Player

I laughed.


----------

